# Automator



## Jean_Michel (9 Février 2008)

Je viens de faire un Processus pour envoyer par mail, chaque matin, ou chaque semaine, à chaque membre de ma famille, un rappel de l'ensemble des anniversaires du jour.

Le processus fonctionne, mais je ne sais pas comment le déclencher automatiquement chaque jour à une heure donnée.

On m'a indiqué iCal mais ce n'est pas pratique car il faut que je crée un événement chaque jour.

Est ce qu'il est possible d'intégrer directement le déclenchement dans le processus ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Makhno (10 Février 2008)

Salut ! 

Trois bons tutos sur automator. Le dernier commence sur les actions de dossiers pour se finir sur les processus ical. Tu n'auras à paramétrer qu'une seule fois la date et l'heure de l'évènement, avec la fonction répéter tous les jours, semaines, mois... 
Les vidéos sont sur Tiger. Pas de soucis, c'est quasi pareil sur leo 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/automator.html


----------



## koeklin (10 Février 2008)

je demande si automator est suffisant: peut-etre plus une combinaison d'iCal et d'appleScript


----------



## niko34 (10 Février 2008)

Jean_Michel a dit:


> On m'a indiqué iCal mais ce n'est pas pratique car il faut que je crée un événement chaque jour.



Tu peux répéter automatiquement les événements dans ical (chaque jour, chaque semaine...)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

je rappelle qu'il existe plusieurs freeware permettant de créer rapidement des evenements iCal  (répétés ou non) sans passer par ical
(plus de nom en tête)

pour des répetitions personnalisées ca peut etre très pratique


----------



## koeklin (10 Février 2008)

niko34 a dit:


> Tu peux répéter automatiquement les événements dans ical (chaque jour, chaque semaine...)


 J'avais posté un message en ce sens cette nuit mais j'ai dû le rééditer: le soucis c'est que le contenu de son événement change chaque jour (l'anniversaire du jour), l'idée d'iCal est bonne je pense mais il faudrait l'associer au script appropié.


----------

